# [SOLVED] Bioshock 1 &amp; 2 black boarders on full screen



## alphonzo_evans (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't know if this is cause i updated my drivers or not but i reinstalled bioshock 1 last night and every time i full screen it I'm getting black boarders wound the screen. i then just bought bioshock 2 from steam and I'm having the same problem. i updated the game and it seemed to have been fixed, but once i closed it and started it again i had the boarders come back. no matter how many times i change the resolution it does it. I'm playing the game to its graphic suggestions, its running in the same resolution as my desktop yet it keeps doing this. only time i noticed it doing it was i saw the window pop up, go full screen, when the window quickly resides smaller and then i get the border again. Ive been sitting here for 3 Hours trying to figure this out. any suggestions?


----------



## alphonzo_evans (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Bioshock 1 & 2 black boarders on full screen*

i just tried windowed mode and that's fine but it kills any chance of immersion what so ever. and then when i alt+enter to go back full screen, i get the same resolution issue. i even downloaded the patch that apparently fixes this. it worked 1 time and every time i started the game after that it didn't.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Bioshock 1 & 2 black boarders on full screen*

Is there an auto adjust button on your monitor?
The aspect ratio looks fine?
DO other games have this issue?


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Bioshock 1 & 2 black boarders on full screen*

What resolution are you running because you can enable scaling on your graphics card.


----------



## alphonzo_evans (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Bioshock 1 & 2 black boarders on full screen*

I'm running at 1440 x 900. 

to answer your question ninja, i did just that earlier and had it do a self detect on the size and still popped back up the same way. also, this morning when i got up i said "screw it and tried to play the game anyway and when it loaded up it was full screened. but when i went to play later (10 minutes ago), it was back to having the borders and being to small. 

I have not had this issue with any other games. I'm not sure if its a issue with the new drivers but im only having this problem with both bioshock games. all my other pc games that i run in full screen have been giving me no issues.


----------



## alphonzo_evans (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Bioshock 1 & 2 black boarders on full screen*



llacrossedude7 said:


> What resolution are you running because you can enable scaling on your graphics card.


How would i go about doing that. Anyway so far now that i actually got past the boring part, I'm going to avoid the game till i can get this figured out. If i cant ill just play windowed :sigh:.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Bioshock 1 & 2 black boarders on full screen*

Go into your graphics card settings via the driver software and their should be a section on scaling.


----------



## alphonzo_evans (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Bioshock 1 & 2 black boarders on full screen*

sorry to reply so late. well i looked in in the nvidia control panel for the scaling option. Did you mean the Change Resolution option? Thats the only scaling option i see and its under Display. I swapped it 1440 x 900, 60Hz, and 32 bit color. I tried to open the game again and got the same issue. I'm still rather surprised at this issue. never had this issue before with bioshock or any of my full screen games. If we cant figure this out, i may un-install all my video drivers then re install them and see what happens.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Bioshock 1 & 2 black boarders on full screen*

Try the display options because I'm not familiar with Nvidia cards and their drivers.


----------



## alphonzo_evans (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Bioshock 1 & 2 black boarders on full screen*

Fixed it. Nearly drove me crazy but i fixed it. Had to go into the Steam properties tab and tell it to run the game with dx9 instead of dx10. After that it then allowed me to fix the screen resolution. after then i turned the dx9 tag off and it worked fine. i find it hilarious that this game swore up and down how much better it looks on dx10, yet when in dx 10 mode (on a nvidia car anyway i guise), it has a huge list of bugs. thanks for the help guys and also thanks to the forum geeks on steam


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Good deal glad to hear you solved it.


----------

